# I know it has been done before but it keeps nagging at me.



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

I know it has been done before but it keeps nagging at me. I wish we didn't call it wild camping, I don't think of it as camping at all; any more than I think of living in my house as camping.  When you see news of wild camping sites in our national parks it is demeaning to be associated with such destructive and polluting activities.  I am no more messy than the average car in a supermarket car park and possibly less so as I tidy up my close environment of the waste of us and others.  Can we please find another and better name for it.  I have failed or I would be suggesting it.

Harry


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 28, 2020)

I am tending to agree given current publicity . We know what we mean but do the general public?


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

I tend to call it wild parking or off grid parking because that’s basically what I am doing parking in the wild.

but I don’t support a name change on this forum.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, I don't like it when people call our motorhome a campervan because we don't camp. 
Campers need loos & showers, we don't.


----------



## runnach (Sep 28, 2020)

The site owner has stated in the past the term wild camping is staying, each individuals definition is different


----------



## number14 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Harrytheid. I know what you mean and agree.  To me wild camping is carrying your tent in a backpack into remote areas accessible only on foot and leaving no trace when you move on. What we do is self contained overnight parking.
Trouble is, it seems to me, there is no distinction for most lay people between that and camping here in the UK. Do we even have a legal definition of camping? 
In mainland Europe I believe that if you have anything outside your van you're camping, otherwise you're parking even if you're sleeping, cooking or whatever (!) inside.
In the light of this year's events the description of our activity does need a PR makeover. 'Off grid parking.co.uk' doesn't have quite the same ring though.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 28, 2020)

Wild camping has always suited us and if people can't handle it, that's their problem. I can't see me changing words for people who have nothing to do with MHing, who probably suffer MH envy anyway or are just miserable sods who peer too deeply up their own rectum.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Wild camping has always suited us and if people can't handle it, that's their problem. I can't see me changing words for people who have nothing to do with MHing, who probably suffer MH envy anyway or are just miserable sods who peer too deeply up their own rectum.



I tend to agree Ral.

It doesn't bother me what the forum is called, but I would rather it didn't change as I've become kinda used to it. If I had my way we would still have the same format/layout/smileys as we had when I joined but I appreciate things have to move on with the technology.

I also wish some of the members we had years ago were still about.


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 28, 2020)

number14 said:


> [...] Do we even have a legal definition of camping? [...]


For much legislation in the USA, _*Camping *means erecting a tent or shelter or arranging bedding, or both, for the purpose of, or in such a way as will permit, overnight use; or parking a trailer camper or other vehicle for the purpose of remaining overnight._ I suspect that most courts and other authorities in this country would use the same definition unless an applicable statute or bylaw defined it otherwise.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

I think we're splitting hairs a bit here.

Everybody knows the difference between 'camping' in a tent or a motorhome so it doesn't really matter what it's called. It's just words.


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

The general public do not know what we mean.
Off Grid parking is the best I have come up with but I am not happy with that either
I agree with the campervan comment I usually correct them. No it is A Motorhome, not a campervan.
No It is not what people or can or can not handle. It is how they view us, ME.

We once took our folding chairs down to sit by the side of the Rhine and got told off by German motorhomers as that constituted camping in their eyes. and they were afraid the police would clear us all off, Well they are a bit fierce, the German police.

Who is Ral? and who cares what the yanks do, they call buoys booeys (don't have the perception to realise that it comes from the same root as buoyancy) and aluminium alooominum even though the write aluminium some of the time and most other more recently named metals end in ium . Mind you we do it with tantalum, I don't understand why.

Not just words Robmac it is perceptions and they matter.

Harry


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> ...Not just words Robmac it is perceptions and they matter.
> 
> Harry



Sadly I don't think that perceptions of campervanners/motorhomers will change if you simply change the name of this forum.

I think perceptions are more likely influenced by images in the media than words.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> Who is Ral? and who cares what the yanks do, they call buoys booeys (don't have the perception to realise that it comes from the same root as buoyancy) and aluminium alooominum even though the write aluminium some of the time and most other more recently named metals end in ium . Mind you we do it with tantalum, I don't understand why.
> 
> Not just words Robmac it is perceptions and they matter.
> 
> Harry



Ral is the person who I was replying to in my post as in Izwozral.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 28, 2020)

@Harrytherid Who is Ral?

I think it is the hunk in the sparkly mankini/


----------



## izwozral (Sep 28, 2020)

Geez, for an old man Rob yer fast typer.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 28, 2020)

Campervan, bus, truck, motorhome, camper or The Beast, I don't care what people call my van, as long as they don't get in my way   
There is no distinction between a camper van and a motorhome. The only correct term is Motor Caravan. 

I like the name Wildcamping for the forum, but rarely use the term myself, "We stopping ere or there" covers most situations.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I know it has been done before but it keeps nagging at me. I wish we didn't call it wild camping, I don't think of it as camping at all; any more than I think of living in my house as camping.  When you see news of wild camping sites in our national parks it is demeaning to be associated with such destructive and polluting activities.  I am no more messy than the average car in a supermarket car park and possibly less so as I tidy up my close environment of the waste of us and others.  Can we please find another and better name for it.  I have failed or I would be suggesting it.
> 
> Harry


Destructive and polluting activities does occur by campervan and moho owners as well. Responsible tent wildcampers will be just as upset by the behaviour of the minority as our community is. Wildcamping has a bad rep at the moment and we can only do our part as individuals to improve it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I know it has been done before but it keeps nagging at me. I wish we didn't call it wild camping, I don't think of it as camping at all; any more than I think of living in my house as camping.  When you see news of wild camping sites in our national parks it is demeaning to be associated with such destructive and polluting activities.  I am no more messy than the average car in a supermarket car park and possibly less so as I tidy up my close environment of the waste of us and others.  Can we please find another and better name for it.  I have failed or I would be suggesting it.
> 
> Harry
> [/QUOTE
> Why not just enjoy what you do? Life’s to short to worry about what people think of you and us. It wouldn’t mater what you call what we do people will still complain and find fault with it.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Destructive and polluting activities does occur by campervan and moho owners as well. Responsible tent wildcampers will be just as upset by the behaviour of the minority as our community is. Wildcamping has a bad rep at the moment and we can only do our part as individuals to improve it.



A very good point.

I have tent camped for most of my life and it has always been a minority of spoilers.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Geez, for an old man Rob yer fast typer.



Oiiii!


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah well I still don't feel comfortable and perceptions can get laws changed so we ought to watch it.


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 28, 2020)

Mmmmm


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> [...] and who cares what the yanks do, [...]


Well, you might. The Yanks call what we do, "boondocking" or "dry camping" -- both terms I suspect you might prefer to "wild camping". However, you're not going to change perceptions merely by renaming our activity in the face of moronic politicians seeking political gains from turning us into a fabricated common enemy: a 'menace' against which they can rally support under the guise of 'combatting'...
... just saying...


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Call it wild camping, wild parking, freedom parking, anything you like and the bottom line is there is a bias against us.
What we call it makes no difference, what matters is how we behave, and how wee are perceived.
And unfortunately in this country no matter what we call it we will be treated by some like crap.
Yes Wild camping could be better named, but we will still face barriers and signs telling us to go elsewhere.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

It’s time we had cheap wild camping.co.uk stickers that we can use when we clean up an area we can put the sticker on the black bin liner so they know who did the litter pick that might go some way to help put us in a better light.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 28, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> It’s time we had cheap wild camping.co.uk stickers that we can use when we clean up an area we can put the sticker on the black bin liner so they know who did the litter pick that might go some way to help put us in a better light.



I like the idea but then wonder if the ill informed will think 'cheeky gits, leaving there rubbish behind'?


----------



## Tookey (Sep 28, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I like the idea but then wonder if the ill informed will think 'cheeky gits, leaving there rubbish behind'?


Very good point! Would definitely need a 'litter collected by WC' statement on the sticker


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Very good point! Would definitely need a 'litter collected by WC' statement on the sticker



I think that is what Annie meant.

Proactive moves like that are better than hiding our identity behind a change of name to be honest.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

izwozral said:


> I like the idea but then wonder if the ill informed will think 'cheeky gits, leaving there rubbish behind'?


The wording on the sticker would sort that out, I did suggest this years back and it didn’t come to anything maybe now is the time.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes it only needs to say

This area was litter picked by members of 
      Wild camping .co.uk


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

I know I irritate some on here with my posts on how we are treated, and if I do irritate you I do apologise.
The fact is this site is littered with posts showing concern for locals when someone behaves poorly.
Just look at the posts after we read that someone dumped their toilet waste in a hedge.
All posts from decent folk who care, the vast majority of us.
Yes we have muppets within us, but there are dog walkers who never pick up their dogs crap, people who leave litter, 
vandalise furniture, boy racers who think the local carpark is Brands Hatch. And if any of them were banned there would be public outcry.

Rant over.


----------



## tidewatcher (Sep 28, 2020)

Check the Wild and Wombling Facebook page. Motorhomers who actively collect rubbish from areas that stay in then inform the relevant authorities. Even so it is an uphill struggle, in France there is a feeling of “this land is your land” and unless it specifically says you cannot do something then generally you are relied upon to act responsibly. Unfortunately here it is more a case of “get off my land freeloaders”.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 28, 2020)

Seems to me like a lot of folks have joined a forum called 'Wild camping' 
Then want to change its name.... 

Wierd....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Yes it only needs to say
> 
> This area was litter picked by members of
> Wild camping .co.uk


I think if you are doing a litter pick then leaving it there in a black bag it’s kinda defeating the purpose? Bag it and bin it would be a better idea. 
Just sayin


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

caledonia said:


> I think if you are doing a litter pick them leaving it there in a black bag it’s kinda defeating the purpose? Bag it and bin it would be a better idea.


Yes I understand that but there are places it will work Slapton Sands for example in season the bins are emptied twice a day so I did leave the bag that I had picked up off the carpark at the side of the full and overflowing bin because I knew it would be removed that day and yes if there isn’t a bin I would take it home I am only trying to think of ways to put us in a better light.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Yes I understand that but there are places it will work Slapton Sands for example in season the bins are emptied twice a day so I did leave the bag at the side of the full and overflowing bin because I knew it would be removed that day and yes if there isn’t a bin I would take it home I am only trying to think of ways to put us in a better light.



I also think stickers on the van such as 'Leave only footprints...' would help.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Tookey said:


> Destructive and polluting activities does occur by campervan and moho owners as well. Responsible tent wildcampers will be just as upset by the behaviour of the minority as our community is. Wildcamping has a bad rep at the moment and we can only do our part as individuals to improve it.



Excellent post Tookey.
We hate being tarred with the same brush, so let's not do the same too others.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 28, 2020)

It`s been Wild Camping for more than a few weeks now and it works well, no need to change. leave it alone.


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 28, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I also think stickers on the van such as 'Leave only footprints...' would help.


I have a vision of you waking up with footprints all over your van


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 28, 2020)

When I put my earlier reply I wasn't thinking about the name of the forum, sorry.
I don't think a change of name would do anything at all, except leave some of us a bit confused.
Stickers on rubbish bags a good idea, but it is very rare to stay somewhere where the bins are emptied on such a regular basis as Slapton Sands.
How about some new van stickers with a longer tag line saying something about leaving spots as or better than we find them?


----------



## Admin (Sep 28, 2020)

I started "Wild Camping" in my campervan over thirty years ago and that is what everyone called it then. When I opened this website seventeen years ago we all still called it "Wild Camping". It is a name not a literal description like so many things in our language. 

But just to make this clear...

This website and the activity that it is focused on is "Wild Camping". I am not changing the name because some people want to take it as a literal description. If we did change the name then the new name for the activity would eventually get negative publicity and people would just want to change it again.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 28, 2020)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Sharon the Cat said:


> When I put my earlier reply I wasn't thinking about the name of the forum, sorry.
> I don't think a change of name would do anything at all, except leave some of us a bit confused.
> Stickers on rubbish bags a good idea, but it is very rare to stay somewhere where the bins are emptied on such a regular basis as Slapton Sands.
> How about some new van stickers with a longer tag line saying something about leaving spots as or better than we find them?



Yes I agree and I don’t think the original poster suggested changing the name. He talked about changing the name of what we do, not this forum.
Name changing would make no difference whatsoever. Its how we are perceived that has to change not our name.


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

Geeky Philip said:


> I started "Wild Camping" in my campervan over thirty years ago and that is what everyone called it then. When I opened this website seventeen years ago we all still called it "Wild Camping". It is a name not a literal description like so many things in our language.
> 
> But just to make this clear...
> 
> This website and the activity that it is focused on is "Wild Camping". I am not changing the name because some people want to take it as a literal description. If we did change the name then the new name for the activity would eventually get negative publicity and people would just want to change it again.


Plus us pensioners would get really confused we don’t even like it when they move things in the supermarket


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 28, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> Plus us pensioners would get really confused we don’t even like it when they move things in the supermarket


I'm not a pensioner yet & it would confuse me too!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I'm not a pensioner yet & it would confuse me too!



Eh just leave the pensioners out of this you young things you


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes Phil and Fisherman (very perceptive) what I want is a name that I can use for the activity that does not have so many bad connotations.  I am not asking for the forum name to be changed I ask only that thinking caps are applied to the naming of the activity.  I have tried and failed but there are many more poetic brains than mine out there. I look forward to hearing a beauty in the not too distant future. 

In anticipation, Harry


----------



## Bigshug (Sep 28, 2020)

Did Fife council not have a survey about freedom camping and how best to advance regarding using car parks in there area


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> Yes Phil and Fisherman (very perceptive) what I want is a name that I can use for the activity that does not have so many bad connotations. I am not asking for the forum name to be changed I ask only that thinking caps are applied to the naming of the activity. I have tried and failed but. there are many more poetic brains out there than mine so I look forward to hearing a beauty in the near future.
> 
> Harry



I don't see a problem. Where do you plan to use this name?

If online, then simply say 'I went motorhoming' instead of 'I went wildcamping' - sorted!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Bigshug said:


> Did Fife council not have a survey about freedom camping and how best to advance regarding using car parks in there area



Yes they did, and we were invited to take part by email or by phoning them which I and others did. They then followed this up with this report.



			https://d1ssu070pg2v9i.cloudfront.net/pex/fcct/2020/01/07105859/Freedom-Camping-Options-Paper-on-Motorhome-Use-in-Fife.pdf


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I don't see a problem. Where do you plan to use this name?
> 
> If online, then simply say 'I went motorhoming' instead of 'I went wildcamping' - sorted!



Yes Rob call it Ferrell camping instead.
Some of those that decide to ban us would have to consult their dictionaries  
This conversation seems pointless. Call it what you like, its between you and who you are talking to at the time.


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Yes Rob call it Ferrell camping instead.
> Some of those that decide to ban us would have to consult their dictionaries



It really is that simple though Bill. If the OP wants to call it something different, then there is nothing to stop him and that's fine.

Converting a nation of 'Wildcampers' to do so though is a different matter.


----------



## UFO (Sep 28, 2020)

If someone asks what we are doing, which they never have, I would say we are parking.


----------



## barryd (Sep 28, 2020)

I like the idea of the stickers. I would go a step further and clag them on any signs in the car park, preferably over the bit that says "no ovenighting"   "This area has been cleaned up by members of wildcamping.co.uk".

You cant change the name anyway. Its affectionately known as "The Wildies".  It would then have to be the Freebees, or Off Gridies, which just sounds plain daft!  Embrace the name!! Stop worrying about it.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

not camping, not freeloading, not dumping, not causing any bother, not littering, not vandalising, not leaving dog shit, not playing loud music, not getting pissed and turning abusive, not ignoring locals feelings, not being  inconsiderate, not actually asking for much, but getting all kinds crap directed towards us.


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

I am frequently asked if we stay on sites to which the answer might be no I wildcamp though freedom park is sounding more attractive (no there has to be a better one)


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I am frequently asked if we stay on sites to which the answer might be no I wildcamp though freedom park is sounding more attractive (no there has to be a better one)



There doesn't really have to be a name for it, just say "No I camp in the countryside" or just "No".


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

Fisherman you are dead right again but none of this answers my query.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> Fisherman you are dead right again but none of this answers my query.



Ok Harry.

This is my advice call it as you see fit, and we will all do likewise.

Sorry but it’s really a non issue and for personal preference.

I know you did not want to change our name, just what we call what we do.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> Fisherman you are dead right again but none of this answers my query.


Why do you need a label for what you do? Your just parking up and not using campsites


----------



## trixie88 (Sep 28, 2020)

oooooooooohhhhhhhh//////////////


----------



## Tim120 (Sep 28, 2020)

No, No, No, No, No, just prolonging it. Record is over 1000


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I am frequently asked if we stay on sites to which the answer might be no I wildcamp though freedom park is sounding more attractive (no there has to be a better one)


Well if you cannot tell them anything you like the sound of tell them yes to sites a little white lie or mind their own business.


----------



## in h (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I know it has been done before but it keeps nagging at me. I wish we didn't call it wild camping, I don't think of it as camping at all; any more than I think of living in my house as camping.


Wild camping has a specific meaning, and it is not what we do. As you say, it isn't camping and it isn't wild. 
I just call it "parking off-grid"
In the USA they call it "boondocking" but I've no idea of the derivation of that.
In New Zealand, they call it "freedom camping" but I think you need to be certified as self-contained. That way people in campervans who leave crap in the woods don't give motorhomes a bad name. 
I know this upsets some people, but in my view, a motorhome is self-contained, a campervan isn't. There is a difference, and that is the difference. 
Nothing to do with body shape or structure, size or price: it's down to toilet, washing and cooking facilities on board.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 28, 2020)

'Freedom Camping' ............I wish


----------



## Robmac (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm reassigning as a slightly miffed rural vehicle placement operative.


----------



## Caz (Sep 28, 2020)

I just call it parking.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 28, 2020)

in h said:


> Wild camping has a specific meaning, and it is not what we do. As you say, it isn't camping and it isn't wild.
> I just call it "parking off-grid"
> In the USA they call it "boondocking" but I've no idea of the derivation of that.
> In New Zealand, they call it "freedom camping" but I think you need to be certified as self-contained. That way people in campervans who leave crap in the woods don't give motorhomes a bad name.
> ...



 I think a campervan is any vehicle that is also manufactured and sold as a free loading area panel van, hence 'van'............but then I call my moho a camper cos 'motorhome' is too much of a mouthful and saying "I'm going away this weekend with my moho" will definately give the wrong impression


----------



## CarlandHels (Sep 28, 2020)

We just say we're off away wi van. Even though its a 6 berth motorhome it's just a van to us. And home....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 28, 2020)

in h said:


> Wild camping has a specific meaning, and it is not what we do. As you say, it isn't camping and it isn't wild.
> I just call it "parking off-grid"
> In the USA they call it "boondocking" but I've no idea of the derivation of that.
> In New Zealand, they call it "freedom camping" but I think you need to be certified as self-contained. That way people in campervans who leave crap in the woods don't give motorhomes a bad name.
> ...


Most campervans have a toilet and cooking facilities and their owners don’t crap in the woods. Just go to Corrie Na Ciste and watch the motorhomers trot behind the old ski centre or down towards the burn first thing in the morning and appear five minutes later a wee bit lighter. You can’t put all the blame on campervanners.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 28, 2020)

I like to chuck in wohnmobil every now and again.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 28, 2020)

We bought our “motorhome” in France from a Camping Car dealer, so, it’s a Camping Car. Because we use it, we are called Camping Carists. If we stay somewhere not a campsite or aire, we are Wild Camping Carists.
The forum name suits us!


----------



## izwozral (Sep 28, 2020)

@Harry 

Just tell them you are cooking crystal meth in your Delivery Service Vehicle and when you are totally off your box and need to lie down for a while, any body knocks, you just tell them you are carrying out Planetary Guardian Duties.

I am convinced they will understand.

If they don't, give them a Glasgow Kiss and bid them good night.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

izwozral said:


> @Harry
> 
> Just tell them you are cooking crystal meth in your Delivery Service Vehicle and when you are totally off your box and need to lie down for a while, any body knocks, you just tell them you are carrying out Planetary Guardian Duties.
> 
> ...



You didn’t work in the diplomatic service by any chance Izzy


----------



## mickymost (Sep 28, 2020)

in h said:


> I know this upsets some people, but in my view, a motorhome is self-contained, a campervan isn't. There is a difference, and that is the difference.
> Nothing to do with body shape or structure, size or price: it's down to toilet, washing and cooking facilities on board.




How is a Campervan not self contained? I own a Mercedes La Strada at present based on a Van so a Campervan, and it has everything a Motorhome has apart from loads of space.We have a seperate toilet with its own washbasin with hot and cold water and a seperate shower all Cooking facilities Fridge Heating Hot Water drop down bed. Everything I had in my two recent Hymers. So Yes self contained.


----------



## barryd (Sep 28, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> not camping, not freeloading, not dumping, not causing any bother, not littering, not vandalising, not leaving dog shit, *not playing loud music, not getting pissed *and turning abusive, not ignoring locals feelings, not being  inconsiderate, not actually asking for much, but getting all kinds crap directed towards us.



Steady on there!  These are not new rules are they? Asking for a friend.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 28, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> You didn’t work in the diplomatic service by any chance Izzy



Wow, how did you know that?


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 28, 2020)

My log book says at top , iris bus but further down motorcaravan, so if it says no camping could i say its a bus and not camping, no one camps in a bus.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 28, 2020)

izwozral said:


> Wow, how did you know that?



Call it intuition


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 28, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> My log book says at top , iris bus but further down motorcaravan, so if it says no camping could i say its a bus and not camping, no one camps in a bus.


Obviously you do.


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunno, can't put my finger on it but I just fancy having a good name for it though maybe this exercise has taught me not to need a name.  If so it was worth doing.
Not really Fisherman,  just what I not we do, perhaps. 

Harry


----------



## yorkieowl (Sep 28, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I am frequently asked if we stay on sites to which the answer might be no I wildcamp though freedom park is sounding more attractive (no there has to be a better one)


In over 14 years of owning a motor home we have only been asked a handful of times if we stay on sites by non motorhomers. The answer was usually no, we just park up wherever we get to, or, no we just Wildcamp (which then warranted an explanation) we were happy with both replies as when someone asks, they are surprised that we have all facilities on board and then either wish they had one themselves or brave enough to do it.


----------



## mark61 (Sep 28, 2020)

How about independent parking, or indie parking, ahhh The Libertines, how about Liberty Parking.
Now I got one of their tunes stuck in my head.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 29, 2020)

mark61 said:


> How about independent parking, or indie parking, ahhh The Libertines, how about Liberty Parking.
> Now I got one of their tunes stuck in my head.


Indie parking, that's good, applies well to both urban and rural


----------



## izwozral (Sep 29, 2020)

From now on I will be partaking of space-time continuum for the night in the Mothership, '*Burstner 1*', should anyone asks.

*Space-time continuum consists of four dimensions: the three dimensions of space length, width, and height…or up/down, left/right, and forward/backward, plus the fourth dimension of time.*

I will of course be wearing my suspended animation suit under the mankini during stasis.








Pssst, I am actually much much taller than that!


----------



## campervanannie (Sep 29, 2020)

izwozral said:


> From now on I will be partaking of space-time continuum for the night in the Mothership, '*Burstner 1*', should anyone asks.
> 
> *Space-time continuum consists of four dimensions: the three dimensions of space length, width, and height…or up/down, left/right, and forward/backward, plus the fourth dimension of time.*
> 
> ...


No your not that’s one much too many


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 29, 2020)

Definitely just parking, now, with the rider where convenient and not a problem to anyone else.  Yes that should crack it.  Rather not lie, Annie.   Must get a better picture.  Maybe the wagon but not me.  This has been a very useful and entertaining exercise,  Thanks all.

Harry


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 29, 2020)

izwozral said:


> From now on I will be partaking of space-time continuum for the night in the Mothership, '*Burstner 1*', should anyone asks.
> 
> *Space-time continuum consists of four dimensions: the three dimensions of space length, width, and height…or up/down, left/right, and forward/backward, plus the fourth dimension of time.*
> 
> ...


It's all relative. If you're going to do some time travelling, remember that things tend to shrink as you get closer to the speed of light!


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 29, 2020)

Just for the record The boondocks according to _Merriam-Webster _and her awful dictionary which Americans revere and which has messed up the language more than anything; the boondocks are the wild or the countryside so boondocking is parking (camping) in the countryside_._

Harry


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 29, 2020)

How about
Wild and nice kamping in new gardens !


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 29, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> Just for the record The boondocks according to _Merriam-Webster _and her awful dictionary which Americans revere and which has messed up the language more than anything; the boondocks are the wild or the countryside so boondocking is parking (camping) in the countryside_._
> 
> Harry


Just for the record. In the US RV world, 'boondocking' seems to be any form of dry-camping, including overnighting at Walmart! -- at least that's what I understand from membership of the Escapees RV club (once fancied a couple of years touring the US, then came the credit crunch, which stopped all that nonsense!) A quick search turned up the following blog, which helps explain: Clicky Link

Just for the record (2): Merriam-Webster are (were) two brothers and another bloke -- George & Charles Merriam and Noah Webster. So, "her awful dictionary" is plain wrong!


----------



## Harrytherid (Sep 29, 2020)

Ah well thanks for the heads upon that Geofl, redescribe that as THEIR, not HER awful dictionary.  but what it does to the language is still awful unless I need further re-education.   You are right about the walmart etc but it is where the term came from that I was stating.  Anyway, suitably re-educated but it does sound like a woman's name doesn't it   thanks, Harry.


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 29, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> For much legislation in the USA, _*Camping *means erecting a tent or shelter or arranging bedding, or both, for the purpose of, or in such a way as will permit, overnight use; or parking a trailer camper or other vehicle for the purpose of remaining overnight._ I suspect that most courts and other authorities in this country would use the same definition unless an applicable statute or bylaw defined it otherwise.


The word camping according to OED is the erecting of a tent or shelter to sleep in for purposes of a holiday.


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 29, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> The word camping according to OED is the erecting of a tent or shelter to sleep in for purposes of a holiday.


So, for example, erecting a tent or shelter for military or other work-related purposes isn't camping?! Who knew  That said, the law often defines terms differently from one or more dictionaries!


----------



## barge1914 (Sep 29, 2020)

GeoffL said:


> So, for example, erecting a tent or shelter for military or other work-related purposes isn't camping?! Who knew  That said, the law often defines terms differently from one or more dictionaries!


True enough


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 30, 2020)

Best plan is not to use a "Wigwam or Teepee" as they are classed as tents
Try a Yurt or a Marquee. as has been post French vehicles are "Camping Cars"
German "Wohnmobil" thus moving home
Norway mobile home.
Thus if you are in your home you are NOT camping ..Discuss !
You might also put things out in your garden ? (oops !)


----------



## Tookey (Sep 30, 2020)

Funny thing language;

If I am parked in a rural carpark I consider it to be camping but the moho parked next to me which is occupied by a 'full timer' isn't camping but is parked!! If what I think makes no sense to me there is no point of me sharing on here what I think camping is!! 

Gets worse......I would call being in a urban location as parked and not camping, completely illogical


----------



## cymro (Sep 30, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> I know it has been done before but it keeps nagging at me. I wish we didn't call it wild camping, I don't think of it as camping at all; any more than I think of living in my house as camping.  When you see news of wild camping sites in our national parks it is demeaning to be associated with such destructive and polluting activities.  I am no more messy than the average car in a supermarket car park and possibly less so as I tidy up my close environment of the waste of us and others.  Can we please find another and better name for it.  I have failed or I would be suggesting it.
> 
> Harry


It is important that whether we are camping or parking, that we respect the place we are occupying. Too many motor home users disregard bylaws and restrictions. I have seen, on many occasions, single motor homes and multiple motor homes parked- not just over night, but for a week or more, where signage states that such use of the land is prohibited. Before we worry about the semantics of whether we are campers or parkers, we should make sure that we comply with local regulations. If we do not self- police, it will not be too long before enforcement limits our activities.


----------



## Tookey (Sep 30, 2020)

cymro said:


> It is important that whether we are camping or parking, that we respect the place we are occupying. Too many motor home users disregard bylaws and restrictions. I have seen, on many occasions, single motor homes and multiple motor homes parked- not just over night, but for a week or more, where signage states that such use of the land is prohibited. Before we worry about the semantics of whether we are campers or parkers, we should make sure that we comply with local regulations. If we do not self- police, it will not be too long before enforcement limits our activities.


....but as discussed, albeit before you joined, these signs are being put up illegally in many public carparks across the country. A post on here a few months back the writer suspected the signs were possibly erected by the near by campsite!

It is a contentious point and far from clear cut unless its blatantly obvious that it is private land. We do have rights as well. Your point about self policing is valid though


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 30, 2020)

OK   ethical  free campers  ,aka ,wild campers , with a motto  we clean up you crap


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 30, 2020)

Motorhome? Campervan? Whatever? It’s a van or a lorry usually with some modification so what’s up with van, that’s what I have.
Going off that I am very happy with the forum name, I am also happy with being a van lifer and/or traveller. I care little for folks who care little for me, they have not yet seen the light.
I used to be wild but age and injury has made me mild but I never mild camp in fact I haven’t camped for years, I could never fit all the amenities I have now in my tent bag or the bike.
I stay off grid as much as you can in a van except when I need a night on a site for long showers, laundry etc if no other options around.
For me it’s a way of life, not a holiday and I don’t care what folks do but leave our forum alone


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 30, 2020)

cymro said:


> It is important that whether we are camping or parking, that we respect the place we are occupying. Too many motor home users disregard bylaws and restrictions. I have seen, on many occasions, single motor homes and multiple motor homes parked- not just over night, but for a week or more, where signage states that such use of the land is prohibited. Before we worry about the semantics of whether we are campers or parkers, we should make sure that we comply with local regulations. If we do not self- police, it will not be too long before enforcement limits our activities.



As much as I agree that we should abide by the law, then so should local authorities who put up signs that have no legal standing whatsoever.
Local regulations normally forbid many things that have nothing to do with us, whilst failing to carry out punitive measures for those that transgress these against them. But if any of us either in error or deliberately transgress their reaction is to ban us.


----------



## Harrytherid (Oct 1, 2020)

Cymro.  Obey them if you wish but many of these signs are illegal and should not be adhered to.  You are encouraging the illegality.  As Tookey says quite correctly many are not proper signs.  Scrawled in blue paint on rough board, I treat them with the disdain they deserve though we really must tread with a light foot.  I almost never stop for more then one night and make sure I am not blocking anyone's view when in a domestic situation, parking behind a high hedge or whatever.


----------



## Monckyman (Oct 4, 2020)

Overnighting is the only description I can come up with.
I think there’s a bit of over reacting to the perceived attitude to MotorCampers. 
I went  been noodling around Scotland in Sept in my Panel van conversion and got nothing but smiles and welcomes.
We know and the locals know, it’s been a very strange year and many tens of thousands of people were restricted  to holidaying in the UK.
That won’t happen again.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 4, 2020)

Monckyman said:


> Overnighting is the only description I can come up with.
> I think there’s a bit of over reacting to the perceived attitude to MotorCampers.
> I went  been noodling around Scotland in Sept in my Panel van conversion and got nothing but smiles and welcomes.
> We know and the locals know, it’s been a very strange year and many tens of thousands of people were restricted  to holidaying in the UK.
> That won’t happen again.


Think it will for many years as top docs say this bug will be here forever and only a antidote will save us.


----------



## Monckyman (Oct 4, 2020)

Harrytherid said:


> The general public do not know what we mean.
> Off Grid parking is the best I have come up with but I am not happy with that either
> I agree with the campervan comment I usually correct them. No it is A Motorhome, not a campervan.
> No It is not what people or can or can not handle. It is how they view us, ME.
> ...


This is just snobbery.


----------

